# Social aspects/History and marriage question



## jeh6050 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm filling out the 820 and I saw that the social aspects and history of the relationship aspects can have some overlap. 

For example, we have taken a lot of trips together especially to visit my family in the UK, which are important parts of both sections.

Do I overlap and attach the evidence twice? 

Additionally, we are currently applying as defacto. In the history/development section it asks what our future plans are. We have discussed (quite alot) that we would like to get married in the future, start a family etc. Is this OK to write even though we are not engaged and still defacto at this point (but agreed early on in our relationship that marriage and a family was what we both would like from the relationship?)

Thanks!


----------



## Lockythai (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello Jeh, 
I'm in a similar situation , assisting my partner with her partner visa.

As far as I'm aware, the more information you provide regarding this the better.
Provide copies of air tickets and photographs showing your travels together and especially social gatherings with family and friends- don't bombard them with 100's of photos. 20-30 is more than enough. Also if you have copies of hotel bookings with both names can include.

Also any utility bills, rental receipts etc- anything that helps to support as evidence of your relationship together.

Regarding the defacto status and future plans.

Defacto and married are treated basically the same, as long as you have been in a genuine relationship for 12 months or more. 
I would put this in your relationship letter and include that you intend to marry in the near future. This again supports the fact you are committed to each other and your family future.
All the best.


----------



## jeh6050 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply! 

I'll be sure to overlap. They will be tired of hearing about our trips to England by the end of it! 

Good luck with your partner's application as well!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually, I definitely would NOT attach the same evidence twice. That's likely to just annoy your case officer. You can talk about the trips in your statement about the history of your relationship, but the evidence of those trips belongs in social context, IMO. 

And yes, it's absolutely fine (and a good idea) to talk about any future plans you have for marriage, kids, etc.


----------



## jeh6050 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks collegegirl, although I would hope the case officer would grant or refuse a visa based on the law and not on whether or not seeing my flight itinerary twice in two sections annoyed them...

Updated.. Sorry I read that too quickly! I thought you were saying that is something they would refuse the visa for. I reread and see that what you meant was it doesn't add anything.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Good re-reading.  They definitely wouldn't refuse over it! But yes, it wouldn't add anything and would only irritate them, something you don't want to do unless there's a reason to, you know?


----------



## jeh6050 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sure they won't refuse your application, but if you annoy them they might decide to take loooong coffee breaks, frequently, while assessing your application  

Honestly though, I'm sure they get all sorts of applications with all sorts of evidence and organisation and it probably won't warrant more than an eye roll - hehe!


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

We decided not to include evidence twice in our application. For us this was the case in the financial / sharing household sections and I just referenced the previous appearance of the evidence (that's where it comes in handy to have good enumeration system...)

And yes, definitely talk about your future plans! In my opinion, this just goes to show how serious you are about your relationship.


----------



## Lockythai (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry, yes College girl is right about doubling up on things. I don't think the CO needs doubles.
What I meant was copies - as in single copies.


----------



## jeh6050 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------

